# Bad news today



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I have been just about bursting with anticipation because I am going to visit family and leave Wednesday night for a week in Michigan. Then tonight after supper we get a call from my mom. My step-dad had a massive heart attack today. And he died.

I can't believe it. I am spinning with despair. And my head is splitting from phone calls and now attempting to coordinate my husband and son and daughter trying to go. Add that to a half-hour 3 way call through the army reserves and Red Cross trying to reach our son in Iraq. He still hasn't called back, but it is also a 7-8 hour time difference.

I just had to tell someone, thanks for listening.
Val


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Sincere, heartfelt wishes IshWitch. You have my condolences.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Man that sucks. Sorry to hear that. Our prayers are with you!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Val I am so sorry to hear about your step dad. Thank you so much for letting us know. Hey we are your friends and we all pull together when something like this happens for good or bad. I hope you can get through to them, the red cross and others to get your son home. We are all sending our heart felt prayers your way. Sounds like you will be traveling Val so please be careful and just try to feel our hugs round you. Give your Mom a hug too from your Haunting family. Wormy


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers Ishwitch.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very sad and hope by now that your son has called you.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Please know that you are in our thoughts and in our prayers, and we're here to listen if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am sorry for you loss. Ironically on this day, last year my mother passed away. I would say like most that it gets better, but I have not gotten to that point yet. But I do hear you and stand beside you in this time of your loss.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

IshWitch - I very sorry to hear that. My prayers are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this Val.... My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!! ((HUGZ))


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The Red Cross was able to help get ahold of my husband when his father died. They know what to do to help you. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Val,
I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. I just lost my mom Dec. 29th after a 9 month battle with leukemia & I know what you are going through. May God bless you and comfort you & your family & especially your mom during this time. I have added you & your family to our prayer list. Just know that we all are thinking of you.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope that you hear from your son soon, and that your family receives lots of comfort and support.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss, Val.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

We're thinking of you out here in California, Val. Be strong for your family.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss Val... be careful in your travels
our prayers are with you and your family


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thank you everyone! Your thoughts and prayers are very very appreciated!

I got back Thursday, but being that we all got sick and I am just getting over it, I have been just relaxing and doing little more than watch tv.

Our son got to come! Since his area has been very quiet they let him have a leave. It was so good to see him! I think it did a lot of good for my mom to see him too! He was her first grandchild and she still dotes on him like he's 3 sometimes. He also had the good news that they will be coming back the end of June! That was definitely a bright spot in such a sad situation. 

I did think that my mom was doing well. I know it was a loss, but at the same time a relief. My step-dad had a stroke about 4 years ago so she has had to take quite a bit of care of him. He could get around well enough, but there was still a lot she had to do. I know it weighed very heavy on her his potential need for a nursing home. She was starting to have a hard time with him and he was refusing to bathe and stuff. 

She was getting him to the car for a dr's appt and he collapsed on the porch. She couldn't get him back up and called the neighbor boys to help but he had stopped breathing. She called 911 and started cpr. My poor mom, with 2 replaced knees at 74 doing cpr. Good bless her. The EMS tried cpr for another 20 minutes before taking him but he never recovered. The dr at the hospital said it was a massive heart attack. 

He was born in that farm house and he died there. I know that that is what he would've wanted and I am at peace with his passing. 

But we all started coming down with the flu on Friday and it had most of us pretty sick for the funeral. My mom was in no condition to get sick and ended up dehydrated. After they dropped me off at the airport Thurs. my sis took her to the dr. and she ended up in the ER for some IV fluids. She is better today. She got so sick that I was scared to leave! I was really worried. I'm so relieved now, and better myself, that I am feeling comfortable in her being okay. 

Again, I want to thank you all, it really means a lot to me! After this whole deal I really know I have wonderful friends!
^S^
Val


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Heyya Val. I'm glad your son was able to be there with the family. It's not unusual to be sick after a traumatic event due to stress lowering the body's immune system. Take care and yes, you do have many many friends here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I, too , want to offer condolences. 

Take care of yourself. And know we are to listen.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

IshWitch,
I'm very sorry for your loss and glad you are doing well. Best wishes for you and your family.
God Bless your Son for serving our country and hope he gets home soon!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm sooooo sorry to hear about your loss, IshWitch.... I hope that things get better for you and your family. Know that you are in my thoughts and tons of warm and well wishes heading your way!!!!


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

sorry to hear of loss


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

And please shout a HUGE Thank you to your son for me!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm sending tons of good thoughts your way (may take a while from Canada...) Twice while I was overseas with the military I had bad news from home, so I know how tough it can be for someone like your son, but I was glad he got to attend and share his strength with your family. Take care and best of wishes.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thanks again everyone!

I can't say it enough. I spoke with my sis a little while ago and she said Mom has recovered well from the dehydration and even tackled the death and benefit papers needed to file for General Motors for the change in retirement pay. We were really worried that she may not be able to keep the farm with the 1/2 of Bud's (my step-dad) retirement being taken away. But it looks like the farm rental will keep the taxes covered and she should be able to handle the fuel and electric with what she'll get. Just less frivolous spending (she has fallen prey to the old people's disease of collecting, unfortunately, but my sis said she will try to curb her, good luck! ) and buying less food so that there isn't so much waste. She had so many leftovers in the fridge that were inedible that there was no room for groceries when I was there. I did a major clean out of the fridge! 

Looks like she will be down for Christmas, and I am looking forward to that! I think a couple months out of the ice and snow will also do her a world of good!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad to hear that there is some light at the end of your tunnel.

So sorry to hear of your loss...  

Scott


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, Ish, I didn't see this post. I'm so sorry for your loss! I'm glad your Mom's OK now. She probably will enjoy our climate during Christmas that's for sure! Take care! ---Robert


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I hope your family get through this as best as possible, and sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I didn't catch this either, glad to hear of the upside!
Hugs from all of us


----------

